# What color Spec V to get?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

i pretty much made up my mind to get a spec v for my bday/xmas gift from my parents but i cant decide what color. it was goin to be yellow but i dont know if ill like the attention from cops. i had a red integra so i dont want another red car really but its a very live option b/c i think its the best color, and my final choice was black. i think black is the best b/c the smoked out headlights and then add some tint, you have a nice ride. what you guys think? thanks, ryan. pictures of whatever spec v i get will soon becoming.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black is a viable colour for your Spec. It gives it that "Stealthy" Look.  Classic sleeper. Though Sunburst Yellow is gorgeous...*drool*. Thats a definate head-turner.

Anyways...This has nothing to do with the QR25 Motor...I'm moving this to the B15 Chassis Forum.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

PINK.......

I just so LOVE pink!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Get white..........like my car........it'll be a fridge, and the interior will match good to.

It's also the easiest color to keep clean.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Sunburst yellow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

color is just more of an expression than it is anyting...and whatever you would prefer....i like black cause i do believe it is the cleanest when at its best......but the biggest downfall to that is those stupid fuckers who dont pay for there cars and disrespect your shit with those fuckin door dings!!! sorry bout the language but that is really how i feel bout that topic !

peace 
billy


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

o0playl3oy0o said:


> *color is just more of an expression than it is anyting...and whatever you would prefer....i like black cause i do believe it is the cleanest when at its best......but the biggest downfall to that is those stupid fuckers who dont pay for there cars and disrespect your shit with those fuckin door dings!!! sorry bout the language but that is really how i feel bout that topic !
> 
> peace
> billy *


i have to agree with you on this one, i have a silver b14, when i bought the car, it only had one noticeable ding.......now every time i look at the freakin' car i see another one after another......and every time i get off work or go on my break and go out to my car i always see a shopping cart within 10 feet of my car......STUPID PEOPLE! (sorry for the rant)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Get the Silver. Scratches are hard to see as well as swirl marks.
The silver doesn't have the orange peel look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a 2002 Axtec Red, and i don't think the paint is the best quality. With 13,000 miles, four coats of Zymoil wax, there are chips on my hood...lots of them. Has anyone else had problems with this color...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Vibrant blue, i'm a sucker for blue paint. My b13 is sapphire blue not many sentras around in that color, at least in my town...


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Go for the Molten Silver, like my GXE. Sharp when clean!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

NO color looks better clean then black...
But, you get a yellow one with hyper black rims and a nice CF hood with at least 20% tint...*drool* That would look good. Plus, you can easily dress up your inside and engine bay with yellow...

But, remember you never get sick of looking at a CLEAN black car


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

My 03 specV Get white.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

I have molten silver and it does hid dirt, but If I had a choice(which I really didn't, but I'm ok with silver) I'd go with either Black or Blue...Red is alright too but it draws too much attention.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

i totally hate the vibrant blue.. thats wut i have... i had no choice....

if u want a Spec V its gotta be Sunburst Yellow, Aztec Red, or Black....

i'd take the Yellow cuz no other sentra can have it.. so its distinct... muhahaha.. ur lucky u have a choice!!!

but i do like the red the most....


----------

